# Texian Firearms special! So you want a cheap quality AR?



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just started doing these a couple weeks ago and they have been FLYING off the shelves. Since we're a custom manufacturer, we and up with a lot of random extra parts. Rather than letting these sit around, we're doing a grab bag build. These run $525 if you purchase online or $549 if you come in and hand select! Most of these are using free float handguards, the majority are using sub-moa ballistic advantage barrels, and all of them have us standing behind them!

Here's a pic of the rack as it stood last week:










Link to purchase online:

http://texianfirearms.com/product.texian-bargain-builds-22-2052


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

And it should be "quality cheap" AR... not the other way around!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

You might want to call them "Inexpensive, Quality ARs". "Cheap quality" is an altogether different meaning. 

Cliff


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Hence my reply to my own thread... I realized that as soon as it was up but can't edit the title sad3sm


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang. Looks like a deal. 

Any in 7.62?


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

All I have right now are 223/556. Had a couple blackouts but those are gone.


----------



## rudeman (Feb 3, 2015)

Where is your store located? Sounds like a good deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Use the word Price Point, not cheap...

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

rudeman said:


> Where is your store located? Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Texian Firearms
14800 Westheimer rd #K-1
Houston, TX 77082
(832) 770-9358


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

One day when I have a minute I'm going to stop by your place. Haven't bought a gun in quite a while. Getting an itch :rotfl:


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I went and purchased one Saturday. The ARs are well built guns at a very reasonable price. Aluminum lowers, rails, sub-moa barrel, same guns that are selling for + $1000 elsewhere except these all have different brand parts. I do not feel any of the parts in mine were "cheep". 

The service is great as well. I felt I was talking to a long time friend while I was there. Definitely not your typical gun shop guy with an attitude.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Do you currently have any of these on the shelf?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Interested as well


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

any more?


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Just want to give Justin at Texian Firearms a shout out. First class guy and first class gun shop. Me and my Dad made a few trades and bought a couple of AR's. I'm an hour away and worth every mile. They definitely have my business and I strongly recommend Texian. Thanks again Justin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

I've also bought stuff from Texian... Justin answered all my questions and he gave me a fair price. Will definitely be buying from them again.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking for an AR for the wife, still have any of these?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JamesAggie said:


> Looking for an AR for the wife, still have any of these?


Might be better to call him direct. do a search for Texian Firearms (west Houston off Westheimer near Hwy 6) and try the number. I got one of his builds but it took a little time. I think given the political climate and the price point, he's a popular guy and a good dude too.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Justin's shop's number is 832-770-93 five eight. His email is owner at texianfirearms dot com


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Dayum, if my wedding wasn't a month away I would have gotten 2, one for me and one for the ole lady, good price for local quality over academy gobbledygook, might have to come by after the wedding! Hopefully you'll have some 7.62 by then! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I was in Justin's shop two weeks ago. His 2cool account got all messed up. So call him directly.


----------

